# MPEI Open 2010 (Moscow, 20.-21.11.)



## Blondie21BB (Oct 31, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MPEIOpen2010


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2010)

What's that meant to imply?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 20, 2010)

It means after you take away 4 letters from "Pusha" you have 1 letter left, and when you take away 4 letters from "Erik", you have 0 left


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess Pusha beat Erik in 3x3 first round or something


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2010)

I was also thinking that, but I didn't know if it meant more, like ER or something


----------



## igzvaric (Nov 21, 2010)

Erik won the competion. He won a lot competions 
Results will be later


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2010)

Results are up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MPEIOpen2010
Also I uploaded a bunch of pictures on my Facebook! (Chip Skylark)


----------



## Cubemir (Nov 25, 2010)

Video by Oksana Ruzaeva:






Erik, Sebastien, nice to meet you! We'll be glad to see you in Russia again! =)


----------

